

A new way to learn how to program - AshleysBrain
http://www.scirra.com/blog/82/a-new-way-to-learn-how-to-program/

======
Mastasurf
I have little coding experience and have been using Construct 2 for the past
few months. Overall it has been an enjoyable experience. The tool allows you
to apply programming logic in a "safe" environment where you don't have to
worry about mistyping a function name or forgetting a ;.

